# Game Thread: Warriors vs. Houston (3/14). 100 Points to Prediction Winner



## halfbreed

<center> *vs.*  

Saturday March 12, 2005
7:30 PST/9:30 CST
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Starters*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FISHER, DEREK" TITLE="FISHER, DEREK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/FISHER, DEREK.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="RICHARDSON, JASON" TITLE="RICHARDSON, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/RICHARDSON, JASON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DUNLEAVY, MIKE" TITLE="DUNLEAVY, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/DUNLEAVY, MIKE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MURPHY, TROY" TITLE="MURPHY, TROY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/MURPHY, TROY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FOYLE, ADONAL" TITLE="FOYLE, ADONAL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/FOYLE, ADONAL.jpg">

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SURA, BOB" TITLE="SURA, BOB" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/rockets/SURA, BOB.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WESLEY, DAVID" TITLE="WESLEY, DAVID" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hornets/WESLEY, DAVID.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MCGRADY, TRACY" TITLE="MCGRADY, TRACY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/rockets/MCGRADY, TRACY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HOWARD, JUWAN" TITLE="HOWARD, JUWAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/rockets/HOWARD, JUWAN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MING, YAO" TITLE="MING, YAO" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/rockets/YAO MING.jpg">

*Predictions Rules​**​*

Predict the score of the game. To win, you must predict the winning team. Closest will be determined by differential of points. (Warriors win by 1, whoever predicted them to win by 1 wins). In case of a tie, whoever's closer to the total number of points scored by the winning team will get it. Any ties after that will be decided by coin flip.​


----------



## halfbreed

Rockets 104
Warriors 103

JRich 31 pts, 6reb
Baron 22 pts, 7 ast

TMac 35 pts, posterization of Foyle


----------



## D5

Rockets: 103
*Warriors: 106*

I'm not very scared of our team vs. team comparaison against the Rockets. 

Yao is clearly better than Foyle but Foyle has done well holding dominant centers such as Shaq to average numbers. 

Troy Murphy vs. Juwan Howard is the matchup I'm concerned with; it is basically the battle of the defensive absence. Whoever scores more points is the X-Factor in this game.

Mike Dunleavy vs. Tracy McGrady is a great matchup at the perfect time for us. Dunleavy is playing the best basketball of his career (much like his breakout junior season at Duke) and he's playing some above average defense. T-Mac should have a good scoring night but Dunleavy has been playing phenomenally lately so I won't be too surprised if McGrady doesn't do as well as most would expect.

Jason Richardson vs. David Wesley is my favorite matchup because Richardson is going to be able to post up all day on Wesley. I look for Richardson to dominate and beat Wesley out for a couple of extra rebounds.

Derek Fisher vs. Bob Sura is decent matchup if Fisher has an average shooting night. If Fisher's shot is off and he continues to take some bad shots, the Rockets have this matchup easily won but I think Fisher will hold Sura in check.


----------



## B Dizzle

Baron playing against his former backcourt mate David Wesley, I'm looking forwart to that! I think we win this one, altough the rockets are playing great basketball! 

Warriors 104
Rockets 95


----------



## Tersk

I don't think the Warriors have a chance, Rockets have been on a real tear lately

GSW: 90
Houston: 103


----------



## CerambyX

Warriors 96
Rockets 108

Well, I would want to see GS winning this game, but I don't think they can beat Houston, but I hope they'll prove that I'm wrong


----------



## kisstherim

first of all, is a rockets fan allowed to join this prediction contest? :angel:
second,if i lose,will my points be subtracted?:grinning:

ok,this is my prediction:

Rockets:101

Warriors:97


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Rockets will win this game since they've beaten 3 very good teams already. I sure wish the Warriors would win though. :yes:

*Rockets 109*
Warriors 102

*Tmac 27pts*
JRich 22pts


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Houston-108
Golden State-93


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Rox-105
Warriors-103


----------



## LineOFire

Golden State has shown flashes but I don't think it's enough to pull out a win versus the Rockets.

Prediction:

Houston Rockets: 93
Golden State Warriors: 88


----------



## D5

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Rockets will win this game since they've beaten 3 very good teams already. I sure wish the Warriors would win though. :yes:


I believe that that is the achilles heel of most teams; winning several games in a row against good-great teams and then playing a mediocre-below average team. They often get overconfident and end up underestimating the opposing team. Hopefully, this is what happens to the Rockets.


----------



## The Future7

Houstan has been playing great defense. I think they will win.
114-100 Houstan. I think Davis will play weel tonight.


----------



## Bret

Warriors 102
Rockets 100


----------



## halfbreed

Cutoff for contest is at 730PM PST.


----------



## Raxel

Rockets 108
Warriors 92


----------



## kisstherim

haha,looks i am the winner by ur criterion? :wink:


----------



## halfbreed

kisstherim said:


> haha,looks i am the winner by ur criterion? :wink:


Yep, you and Cometsbiggestfan were both 1 point away in differential, but you were closer to the winning team's score. 100 points comin your way. :banana:


----------



## halfbreed

Hmm, I tried to donate points, but it didn't let me. I guess there is a limit on donations right now. I asked the other mods to check on it. For now, I'll give you an IOU. :makeadeal


----------



## halfbreed

Final. 

Houston 97
GState 94

TMac 20 pts
Howard 18 pts

Cabarkapa 26 pts, 10 reb
Murphy 24 pts, 9 reb
Pietrus 21 pts

The Warriors were 18-for-30 at the line


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Pietrus had an amazing slam, seen on www.nba.com/video!


----------



## B Dizzle

great games by Zarko and Mickael!


----------



## B Dizzle

amazing slam from pietrus, but he should have done the "not in my house" sign after the jam!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

halfbreed said:


> Yep, you and Cometsbiggestfan were both 1 point away in differential, but you were closer to the winning team's score. 100 points comin your way. :banana:



Nooooo. We should divide the points 50/50. :biggrin:


----------



## halfbreed

Well, since 100 is pretty small, I'll just give you both 100 this time. Still have to wait for DaBullz to get back to get rid of the limit on Donate, though.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

okay.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

halfbreed said:


> Hmm, I tried to donate points, but it didn't let me. I guess there is a limit on donations right now. I asked the other mods to check on it. For now, I'll give you an IOU. :makeadeal


:laugh:

I'm laughin at that smilie. :laugh:


----------

